# Pop up Iced Coffee store?



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone on here has ever opened up a pop up style coffee store? I was thinking to create one for Iced coffee next summer, and want to spend the winter preparing! I think there would be a huge demand for it in my neighbourhood and would like to hear any ideas.

There are some pretty serious coffee fanatics on here so I think you could provide me with some valuable info.

Foot traffic would be on a busy street, I would guess I would be serving around 50 people per hour, and more during the business hours lunch rush. I would like to think I could get everyone served quickly so they know that coming back would be a quick and easy process for next time. I only plan to served iced coffee. I would like some advice on the best machine to process this kind of volume? My other plan would be to cold brew in bulk each evening, but this would essentially turn my summer into a 24/7 coffee making nightmare.

What do you guys use to make your iced coffee? I want to turn my experience making this pop up shop into a blog so everyone can stay updated on my process. If you would like a shout out in return for advice let me know


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

50 people per hour??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where are you based?


----------



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

Philadelphia, near Cheltenham Mall


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How did you get to the 50 customers per hour?


----------



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

Well it's a potential, it has very high foot traffic, a lot of outdoor areas that people use in the summer, and the location is near the entrance to a shopping district. Does 50 sound too high for that? Do you know the area?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know the area no, it may well have heavy traffic, but have you actually asked people passing the proposed area if they like iced coffee and would they buy one?

Might be worth standing in your proposed spot for a week and ask people, that should give you a better figure.


----------



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

That's not a bad idea, however it is starting to get cold now, I am not sure anyone would be saying yes at the moment! Iced coffee is very popular in philly, but people tend to buy them from chains. It's really common to see people carrying them around whilst shopping. I like the idea of getting more feedback from potential customers though, I will look into a way to do it. Maybe as it's coming up to winter, ask them if they would just buy a coffee from a pop up store?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

That's almost one a minute.

Maybe on an Italian motorway...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

icedcoffee said:


> Philadelphia, near Cheltenham Mall


In America?


----------



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, I split my time between the UK and the US, next summer I will be in the US for a long time. Possibly for good. But I am sure the business principals remain the same!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't think there's the market for it here unless you're in London or maybe Manchester. America just load them with sugar, cream and make your portions bucket sized and people will lap them up


----------



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> In America?


Yes, I split my time between the UK and the US, from next April I will be moving to the US for a least two years though, maybe permanently.


----------



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

Whoops I double posted, sorry!


----------



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I don't think there's the market for it here unless you're in London or maybe Manchester. America just load them with sugar, cream and make your portions bucket sized and people will lap them up


You would be amazed at how far the American consumers are willing to go looking for better coffee nowadays. It mainly the younger crown that populate the dunlin' donuts and the starbucks these days.


----------

